# Cmawn!



## HitOrGetHit

We need to get some stuff going in here again! This section used to be awesome back in the day!


----------



## Spite

HitOrGetHit said:


> We need to get some stuff going in here again! This section used to be awesome back in the day!


Heres a pic I did a while ago. Its one of my favourites and I wish I kept the PS files so I could change it for dubious decisions!










Also, heres a picture that Clyde posed for me while I was working on PS.

Hamish McConnor is Clydes real name.


----------



## M.C

I agree. I've been messing around with photoshop the last week or two, might post some of my stuff here soon.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

How many lads on here can do anything on photoshop? Get some SOTW going for the upcoming UFC main events or something.


----------



## Trix

Uploaded new ava.

Sig coming later.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

After the shite attempt at that oldschool rap poster everyone had in my sig, I decided to play around with these Topaz Labs plugins which are pretty fking awesome. Here's my newest one. I gifed it with the original so you can see the difference.










Now I burst out laughing at that teacher actually forcing me to spend all that time cutting and shit in Illustrator for my comic when I could have used this technique and got it done in 20 seconds.


----------



## Trix

I haven't cut images in almost a year.

Some of the last ones I did.
































































I cut these cuz I suck @ making artistic stuff, hoping someone would be able to make a decent ava or sig or something.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

@Trix, I HATE cutting. So boring and I always sucked at it. I do it like you, but if you're trying to cut "well" you have to use a solid brush over a soft brush. I use soft as well because it's easier to make small mistakes, but on things like PSDDreams you'd probably never find a soft cut image.


----------



## Trix

I just use the paths tool. Then feather the edges with edge select, shrink via x pixels, invert select to get the edges & gaussian blur for some anti aliasing like effect...


----------



## Spite

ClydebankBlitz said:


> @Trix, I HATE cutting. So boring and I always sucked at it. I do it like you, but if you're trying to cut "well" you have to use a solid brush over a soft brush. I use soft as well because it's easier to make small mistakes, but on things like PSDDreams you'd probably never find a soft cut image.





Trix said:


> I just use the paths tool. Then feather the edges with edge select, shrink via x pixels, invert select to get the edges & gaussian blur for some anti aliasing like effect...


Pro tip for you both.

If you are cutting from a light or dark background you can use the blending options to do it in like 5 seconds.

Infact there are loads of techniques you can use to cut an image from a background, the magic wand and lasso tools are just a few of the more popular.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

Spite said:


> Pro tip for you both.
> 
> If you are cutting from a light or dark background you can use the blending options to do it in like 5 seconds.
> 
> Infact there are loads of techniques you can use to cut an image from a background, the magic wand and lasso tools are just a few of the more popular.


Magic wand is too jagged usually I find. See the terrible cuts in my sig for more details haha.

I would just use a proper site. If I needed to, I'd just soft brush it and make it not perfect. For sigs, with all the blending you do around the edges anyways it won't be noticeable. I usually add another slightly blend in by copying the layer and putting the one behind on Gaussian too.


----------



## M.C

Random Katy Perry sig I just made, as this thread is asking for gfx stuff.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

I am photoshopless. I cannot find my CS4 and my trial of the newer one ended.


----------



## M.C

HitOrGetHit said:


> I am photoshopless. I cannot find my CS4 and my trial of the newer one ended.


That sucks man, if you get it soon I'll throw up a GFX competition. You, me, Clyde, maybe a couple more join it'll be enough to get a fun comp going.


----------



## Spite

M.C said:


> That sucks man, if you get it soon I'll throw up a GFX competition. You, me, Clyde, maybe a couple more join it'll be enough to get a fun comp going.


You can't have a comp without the previous winner.

I can't believe you forgot me

:sad02:


----------



## M.C

Sorry... who are you again? :hug:


----------



## Spite

M.C said:


> Sorry... who are you again? :hug:


I'm the next winner of the competition.

Pleased to meet you


----------



## M.C

HA!

I'll put up a competition today and see how many people join up. So we got me you, Clyde I think? I dunno, let's see what kind of outcome we get.


----------



## Spite

M.C said:


> HA!
> 
> I'll put up a competition today and see how many people join up. So we got me you, Clyde I think? I dunno, let's see what kind of outcome we get.


As long as you don't do what Hit (at least I think it was Hit) done. He made a poster a competition, I submitted mine then he cancelled the comp because there wasn't many entries and he knew he couldn't beat me.

I should have got the creds by default. But I got jack-diddly-squat.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

M.C said:


> HA!
> 
> I'll put up a competition today and see how many people join up. So we got me you, Clyde I think? I dunno, let's see what kind of outcome we get.


 @Ape just joined. He did my current sig. Seems like a solid GFX head.


----------



## M.C

http://www.mmaforum.com/graphics-sh...ture-series-3-sign-up-thread.html#post3527697

Put your money where your mouths are and sign up!


----------



## M.C

Another random sig I made today. I thought about using that render for the competition but eh, I'll figure something else out.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

M.C said:


> Another random sig I made today. I thought about using that render for the competition but eh, I'll figure something else out.


I like that one a lot. :thumbsup:


----------



## M.C

Am I the only one posting gfx stuff in here? come on lazy slobs.


----------



## K R Y

M.C said:


> Am I the only one posting gfx stuff in here? come on lazy slobs.


I haven't used photoshop for anything other than photography in the past couple of years. Will have a play around later I think! Used to be so much fun back in the day.


----------



## Spite

HitOrGetHit said:


> I am photoshopless. I cannot find my CS4 and my trial of the newer one ended.


My trial ended.

Downloaded a legally questionable version. But had a right fart on trying to uninstall the previous version, as Adobe leave files behind to check that your not trying to swindle them.

Anyhoos.

Great guide here

http://tweakccm.blogspot.co.uk/

You should be good to sign up for another trial with a different adobe ID if you want.


----------

